
Declare the Strand Bookstore a City Landmark? No Thanks, the Strand Says - cafard
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/03/nyregion/strand-bookstore-landmark.html
======
chmielewski
For additional information or a hacker's perspective, give a listen to the
28NOV episode of 2600's "Off the Hook" (Podcast version of WBAI NY 99.5 FM
broadcast), during which the owner of the Strand is a guest and the entire
running time is dedicated to this.

